# Tune Up A Snow Blower



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

an you tell what me what should be done when a Snow blower gets tuned up?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well for the engine, you should change the oil, check/replace the air filter, replace the spark plug, check the head bolt torque, adjust the valves (if an OHV), sharpen and balance the blade....oh wait thats for a lawn mower, well I don't get any snow blowers in for tune ups in central Texas....


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

One thing....., use a fuel stabilizer!!!!!
and never use a straight oil

I'd either use 5w-30 conventional or synthetic (I'd highly recommend syn)


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

*motor oil*

Why not use straight 30w oil?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

NO NO!!

Snowblower... (use in temps mostly well below the freezing point)

Straight 30 weight starts to get real thick even around 50 degrees (even I never use it below 50)

Below 32 degrees... this stuff is like molasses..., IT WILL if started with 30 weight in the case... damage the rings, damage the bore, and more then likely the pistons wrist pin, and crank, cam.... 
You need flow.... flow is the key (not only will you protect your engine better with a multi weight in the cold... it'll start easier!!)

5w-30, or 10w-30 is a 30 weight at operating temp anyway... (In a snowblower... I highly recommend using 5w-30 for the best cold temp flow..., I also highly recommend that in a synthetic... as it suffers much less viscosity loss (thinning out when reaching operating temp, and not retaining its cold flow weight...)

5w-30 ACTS like a 5 weight (w stands for winter basically) and is a 30 weight at operating temp...


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

*oil*

Ok thanks I thougt if the snow blower was kept in a garage 30w was fine only use 5 - 30w if it was left otside in a shed or somewhere real cold.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yes, a heated garage can be a ok way to use straight 30 weight..., but still, what if you leave it outside for a couple hours and come back? heat fails? Just those are the things to think about...


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok I understand but in lawn mowers and rototillers straight 30W is correct isn't it


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes 30 weight is "ok" in mowers...
I myself still use either 5w-30 or 10w-30 synthetic... (usually mobil 1) in em...


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

can you use synthetic in older engines?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes..... as long as they already aren't leaking...


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Is 10w - 30 ok for the winter?


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

10w-30 is still going to be somewhat thick in winter, just buy some 5w-30 and you will be better off.


----------

